# Chấm dứt ngay việc tắm với sữa tắm xà phòng thơm cùng 5 thói quen này nếu không muốn da bị thương tổn nặng nề



## mai lan (12/9/18)

*Sữa tắm hay xà phòng có mùi thơm luôn thu hút sự chú ý của người tiêu dùng tuy nhiên tác hại của nó thì vô cùng to lớn. Hãy cùng chúng tôi khám phá ngay tác hại cùng 5 thói quen cần bỏ ngay với các loại sữa tắm xà phòng này nhé!*

*Tác hại của sữa tắm xà phòng thơm trong việc tắm gội hàng ngày*
Sữa tắm thơm lâu hay các loại xà phòng có mùi thơm chắc chắn sẽ được nhiều người thích, thế nhưng với những người có làn da nhạy cảm thì chúng có thể gây hại cho da và cơ thể bạn. Đa phần mùi thơm có trong sữa tắm, xà phòng đều là các hương liệu tổng hợp, hóa chất nên có thể gây kích ứng da, dị ứng da, ngứa da, viêm da, nặng nhất có thể dẫn tới ung thư da… cho người sử dụng chúng. Thế nên nếu sử dụng bất cứ loại xà phòng sữa tắm nào mà bạn cảm thấy làn da của mình bị khô đi và nhạy cảm hơn thì tốt nhất bạn nên lựa chọn các sản phẩm khác có ít hoặc không có mùi thơm, không màu.

_

_
_Tốt nhất bạn nên lựa chọn các sản phẩm khác có ít hoặc không có mùi thơm, không màu_​
*Bỏ ngay 5 thói quen tưởng như vô hại mà lại hại vô cùng này khi tắm*
Ngoài ra bạn cũng nên chú ý tới các thói quen tưởng chừng như vô hại mà lại hại vô cùng trong khi tắm như:

*1. Tắm quá lâu*
Thời gian tắm chuẩn tối đa là 10 phút/lần. Nếu bạn tắm quá lâu và nhiều hơn 15 phút hay ngâm mình trong nước quên mất cả thời gian thì sẽ khiến da bị khô, nẻ, rát đỏ và nổi mụn.

*2. Sử dụng sữa tắm khắp toàn thân*
Nếu bạn cho rằng phải thoa sữa tắm xà phòng khắp mọi ngóc ngách trên cơ thể mới sạch thì đó là quan điểm hoàn toàn sai bởi vì: sữa tắm hay xà phòng chỉ lấy đi bụi bẩn và lượng dầu thừa trên cơ thể, ở chân tay không có nhiều dầu vì thế sử dụng sữa tắm cho chân tay chỉ càng khiến vùng da đó bị khô đi thêm mà thôi.

_

_
_Sử dụng sữa tắm khắp toàn thân chỉ khiến những vùng ít dầu thêm khô đi mà thôi_​
Một mẹo tắm để lưu giữ hương thơm lâu là nên tập trung sữa tắm vào những phần cơ thể nhiều dầu như vùng lưng hay những vùng phát ra mùi cơ thể như nách, bẹn thì hơn.

*3. Không thay bông tắm và khay đựng xà phòng thường xuyên*
Bông tắm dùng để kì cọ và tẩy sạch da chết còn khay đựng xà phòng là nơi đựng xà phòng sau khi tắm. Thế nhưng nếu hết quanh năm suốt tháng bạn không chịu vệ sinh khay đựng hay thay bông tắm thì sẽ không tránh khỏi việc vi trùng, vi khuẩn độc hại bu bám vào đó và theo da đi vào cơ thể gây ra các kích ứng và bệnh về da.

*4. Dùng nước ở vòi hoa sen để rửa mặt và súc miệng*
Đừng có dùng nước ở vòi hoa sen để rửa mặt và súc miệng vì vòi sen là nơi của các vi khuẩn, kí sinh trùng, nấm mốc trong nhà tắm, nhà vệ sinh trú ngụ sẽ rất có hại cho sức khỏe nếu đưa trực tiếp vào mồm.

_

_
_Đừng dùng nước ở vòi hoa sen để rửa mặt và súc miệng_​
*5. Tắm trực tiếp dưới vòi sen mở quá mạnh*
Nếu mở vòi sen quá mạnh, những tia nước áp lực quá lớn sối thẳng vào da sẽ làm da mất đi độ đàn hồi và khiến da bị nhăn nheo, chảy xệ nhanh chóng.
​_Nguồn: Websosanh_​


----------

